# International Child Porn Network Uncovered, what the hell people



## Lord Genome (Aug 4, 2012)

> BOSTON (AP)  The men came from different walks of life on two continents: a children's puppeteer in Florida, a hotel manager in Massachusetts, an emergency medical technician in Kansas, a day care worker in the Netherlands. In all, 43 men have been arrested over the past two years in a horrific, far-flung child porn network that unraveled like a sweater with a single loose thread.
> 
> In this case, the thread was a stuffed toy bunny.
> 
> ...





what the fuck, figure its semi related to the fucker posting that shit here

more in depth link about the puppeteer thing in bold here


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 4, 2012)

Can't even imagine how fucked up someone'd have to be for doin' that kind of shit.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2012)

> abducting, cooking and eating youngsters.



This goes beyond child pornography. They're goddamn cannibals and murderers.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 4, 2012)

Shit. Waaayyyy beyond CP. Disturbing story all around.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 4, 2012)

Couldn't find a suitable reaction gif in my folder. Hrm. 

Must expand.


----------



## Gin (Aug 4, 2012)

Can't even bring myself to read the entire article right now.   Sickening.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 4, 2012)

puppeteer story for people to lazy to click a link(i am)


*Spoiler*: __ 





> LARGO — Child predators are described as the stuff of parents' nightmares. But no parent would dream of the acts federal authorities say stoked the imagination of Ronald William Brown.
> 
> Brown, 57, lived alone in the Whispering Pines mobile home park in Largo, a professional puppeteer with a soft, Southern-accented voice and thick eyeglasses. He often served pizza to kids in the neighborhood, then drove them to services at Gulf Coast Church, where he was an active congregant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 4, 2012)

It's these putrid, morally-bankrupt rejects of the human race I would rather pretend don't exist.

But the sad, horrifying truth is...they do.

These attrocities are beyond evil.


----------



## Roman (Aug 4, 2012)

Byakuya said:


> Couldn't find a suitable reaction gif in my folder. Hrm.
> 
> Must expand.



I don't think it's even possible to find a suitable reaction image for this kind of thing. What's described here is beyond cruelty. I hope they'll be left to rot in a cell in a maximum security prison with no contact with anybody until they die.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 4, 2012)

Did he mention what the child taste like?


----------



## Bart (Aug 4, 2012)

What the ... ;O


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 4, 2012)

> abducting, cooking and eating youngsters.



What the actual fuck.


----------



## dummy plug (Aug 4, 2012)

> What they found on Arnett's computer was unlike anything some of the investigators had ever come across: long, graphic, online chats about his desire to abduct, kill and eat children. They said he had also made photos of a naked 2-year-old boy in a roasting pan inside his oven. The child and two other boys Arnett allegedly abused and photographed were later identified and found alive.
> 
> In July, authorities arrested four men they say had online discussions with Arnett about kidnapping and eating children. Those arrested included Ronald Brown, a children's puppeteer from Largo, Fla. (A YouTube video shows Brown during an appearance on a Christian TV kids show in the 1980s. In the video, he tells a child puppet that he did the right thing by refusing to look at "dirty pictures" some other youngsters tried to show him.)
> In excerpts of an online chat between Arnett and Brown from 2011, the two men appear to be discussing their desire to cook a child for Easter.
> ...



jesus, good thing they caught the sick fucking pigs before they can set their plan to action


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 4, 2012)

Utopia Realm said:


> Shit. Waaayyyy beyond CP. Disturbing story all around.



It truly is. These guys aren't just typical run of the mill pedophiles who merely molest children. They're highly disturbed individuals who need to be kept from society no matter what.


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad they were caught before killing someone. But I'm not shocked to hear something like this, heard a lot of cannibal stories...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 4, 2012)

I doubt anyone would protest vigilante justice on these inhumans. Talking about murdering and _eating_ children, on top of sexually abusing, raping, and molesting them? 

They need to die. All of them. Send these fuckers into a 'cruise ship' and then drop a tactical nuke on it mid way out in the pacific ocean just to be sure.


----------



## Le Pirate (Aug 4, 2012)

As if the Pedophilia wasn't disturbing enough. These men area really nasty, monsters.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I doubt anyone would protest vigilante justice on these inhumans. Talking about murdering and _eating_ children, on top of sexually abusing, raping, and molesting them?
> 
> They need to die. All of them. Send these fuckers into a 'cruise ship' and then drop a tactical nuke on it mid way out in the pacific ocean just to be sure.



People like these really bring out the darkest revenge-craving side of humans. Imagine what the parents of the children must feel like. They'd probably want a life-long torture sentence for the culprits.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 4, 2012)

Albert Fish, child serial killer and cannibal of children...I wonder if they were taking cues from this monster.


----------



## shikaigash (Aug 4, 2012)

What the fuck, crazy shit.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 4, 2012)

> The oldest victim in the Netherlands was 4, the youngest just 19 days old.



THE PEOPLE WHO DID THIS SHOULD JUST FUCKING DIE. *JUST. FUCKING. DIE.

DIE.*


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 4, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> THE PEOPLE WHO DID THIS SHOULD JUST FUCKING DIE. *JUST. FUCKING. DIE.
> 
> DIE.*


Putting them on a boat, sinking it in the middle of the Pacific Ocean than nuking it just to be sure sounds like a good idea?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 4, 2012)

can't believe in this day and age people still eat children


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope their cannibal fantasy remains a fantasy.



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> can't believe in this day and age people still eat children



Did they actually do that, though? I freaking hope they didn't. I read the article and it seemed to say they were just discussing it. Disgusting anyway, though.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Mongolia (Aug 4, 2012)

Great great fucking great.
After reading this article I ended up reading a shitload about cannibalism and it's history on wikipedia and I discovered that there is a mathematician named Ronald Brown (the poor lad). 

/Ontopic, what sick scumbags... What else can I say


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 4, 2012)

That's just all around disgusting, raping and fantasizing about eating children. What the fuck's this world coming to.


----------



## EJ (Aug 4, 2012)

What. The. Fuck.


----------



## Treerone (Aug 4, 2012)

Honestly, what the fuck? I had to pinch myself at one point just to see if I was actually reading that shit.

Hope they have fun in jail.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 4, 2012)

No words.


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 4, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> That's just all around disgusting, raping and fantasizing about eating children. What the fuck's this world coming to.


Do you think there weren't humans like this in the past? Humans like this always existed and will always exist, unfortunately...


----------



## shikaigash (Aug 4, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Do you think there weren't humans like this in the past? Humans like this always existed and will always exist, unfortunately...



Isn't there a saying "Nothing new under the sun" or something like that.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 4, 2012)

There isn't a reaction image in my folder good enough to express my utter disgust.


----------



## Soca (Aug 4, 2012)

inb4 someone justifies their actions just to not jump on the hate band-wagon.


----------



## Mochi (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh no, now I can't sleep again.

Fuck you evil people, you should all die from suffering.


----------



## ninjaneko (Aug 4, 2012)

There is no reaction gif..............

CP breaks my limit for which horrors of the world I can handle the details of.

The eating children stuff sounded like something out of bad propaganda. "Watch out! They'll eat your children!" Except...he actually _was_ fantasizing about it...



> Then they pinpointed the date by way of a TV that was playing in the background in the video, figuring out exactly when a particular episode of "Family Matters" aired along with a certain Pepperidge Farms commercial.


Wow. 



> "The agents that work for me are extremely driven on this type of investigation," said Bart Cahill, assistant agent in charge of Homeland Security Investigations in Boston. "They really believe that they are taking out horrific violators and saving kids."


I bet...


----------



## Mithos (Aug 4, 2012)

> long, graphic, online chats about his desire to abduct, *kill and eat children*. They said he had also made *photos of a naked 2-year-old boy in a roasting pan inside his oven*. The child and two other boys Arnett allegedly abused and photographed were later identified and found alive.



What. The. Fuck. 

At least the boys were found alive....


----------



## Archangel Michael (Aug 4, 2012)

These guys are monster. I didn't even read all or even half of it but what I read was just disturbing.


----------



## TSC (Aug 4, 2012)

I notice that majority of the victims in the are only little boys. No news of little girl victims.


----------



## drache (Aug 4, 2012)

I say we set Anony on them and yeah I am not surprised after Lolita city place thing. There's a lot of disturbing things in the deep nets


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 4, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> inb4 someone justifies their actions just to not jump on the hate band-wagon.



Inb4 Bioness I think you mean.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Aug 4, 2012)

Babies and Toddlers OMG. Hope they catch all of these sickos and lock them away.


----------



## Bill G (Aug 4, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> inb4 someone justifies their actions just to not jump on the hate band-wagon.



Even Bioness wouldn't find a way to justify this.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 4, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> inb4 someone justifies their actions just to not jump on the hate band-wagon.



The only way their actions could be justified, is if somebody's lived in bizarro world.

There's no justifying it, however I think inhumanely killing and torturing them solves nothing(But I truly can understand why one would want this done to them.). Just simply put them in prison for the rest of their life to keep them away from acting upon their sick urges. They've shown that they're only a hindrance to human society.


----------



## EJ (Aug 4, 2012)

Bill G said:


> Even Bioness wouldn't find a way to justify this.



A guy's kid was molested, and the guy killed the man who was doing it to his daughter. Bioness got on everyone in the thread, and claimed that 

"The p*d*p**** didn't have to die, and the guy who saw his daughter being molested should had calmed himself down and called the police first"

Or something like that.


----------



## drache (Aug 4, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> The only way their actions could be justified, is if somebody's lived in bizarro world.
> 
> There's no justifying it, however I think inhumanely killing and torturing them solves nothing(But I truly can understand why one would want this done to them.). Just simply put them in prison for the rest of their life to keep them away from acting upon their sick urges. They've shown that they're only a hindrance to human society.


 
I agree that while toture would emotionally be nice it is still wrong that said I don't see why society should have to pay for these people for the rest of their lives. This is some of the worst of the worst, as far as I am concerned they foreited their rights when they decided to do this 



Flow said:


> A guy's kid was molested, and the guy killed the man who was doing it to his daughter. Bioness got on everyone in the thread, and claimed that
> 
> "The p*d*p**** didn't have to die, and the guy who saw his daughter being molested should had calmed himself down and called the police first"
> 
> Or something like that.


 
yay it's rehash old grudge day


----------



## davidpliskin (Aug 4, 2012)

Only 18yrs! Whenever you have hard evidence of child abuse especially of this sort, it should be automatic life sentences. Drug offenders can be rehabed, however these sick fucks can't and releasing them regardless of how many years only give them the opportunity to abuse another child. This justice system has its priorities extremely Fucked up!


----------



## EJ (Aug 4, 2012)

Not really, just correcting people.


----------



## dream (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow, I'm really glad that the people talking about cannibalism were arrested along with the others.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 5, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Albert Fish, child serial killer and cannibal of children...I wonder if they were taking cues from this monster.



The fuck am I reading in this thread?


----------



## TSC (Aug 5, 2012)

davidpliskin said:


> Only 18yrs! Whenever you have hard evidence of child abuse especially of this sort, it should be automatic life sentences. Drug offenders can be rehabed, however these sick fucks can't and releasing them regardless of how many years only give them the opportunity to abuse another child. This justice system has its priorities extremely Fucked up!



Considering how friendly prisoners are towards these type of people, these guys aren't going to last even 3 yrs in prison. They'll be dead by then.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 5, 2012)

> "This demand leads to the abuse of children, yet there is this misconception that somehow, viewing child pornography is a victimless crime," said. "It clearly is not."



Tell that to the many posters in here who told me the same thing about a month or so ago when they were pushing for absurdly low sentences for such offenders.


----------



## Toroxus (Aug 5, 2012)

Really, OP? I think the part of the man putting the child in a roasting pan in the oven is much more title worthy than a Child Porn network.

WTF. :WOW

I usually don't comment on topics like this because there's nothing I can say that everyone else hasn't already, but wow... just wow.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 5, 2012)

will give you a list of registered sex offenders in your vicinity if you enter your home address.

Considering there are 20-40+ in my area, I would guess there are A LOT more molestors in the world than previously thought.


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 5, 2012)

At least they got caught.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 5, 2012)

It's a scary guro website come to life


----------



## Toroxus (Aug 5, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> will give you a list of registered sex offenders in your vicinity if you enter your home address.
> 
> Considering there are 20-40+ in my area, I would guess there are A LOT more molestors in the world than previously thought.



The youngest sex offender on the registry is 11. Something to consider.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 5, 2012)

> The still-widening investigation has been code-named Holitna, after a river in Alaska with many tributaries.


Why tarnish a natural wonder if a series of letters or numbers would suffice? 

As for their discussions of eating children, my mind jumps to Swift's _A Modest Proposal_ and to people talking about gobbling up cute things, including babies and small animals. Baby-talk leads to such nonesense.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 5, 2012)

Red are child sex offenders...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 5, 2012)

Never would I raise a kid in this city.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 5, 2012)

So that's where you live.


----------



## The Great Oneddd (Aug 5, 2012)

I am not a religious person, but there is a special place in hell for people who do that. I just hope it comes sooner rather than later for those sick fucks.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 5, 2012)

> The oldest victim in the Netherlands was 4, *the youngest just 19 days old.*



What the actual fuck. I'm seriously in the verge of throwing up of rage and disgust.




> Diduca pleaded guilty to child porn and sexual exploitation charges and was sentenced to 18 years in prison.



Dear fucking WHAT!? FUCK THEM TO HELL. 





> After finding a video on Diduca's computer of a bound, 2-year-old boy being raped, investigators



 





> another Massachusetts man after finding child pornography and photos of what appeared to be dead children on his computer.













Erio Touwa said:


> Red are child sex offenders...







> The mother of one of the boys said she initially did not believe the allegations against Arnett, a family friend for about 15 years. She said her son, now 7, and several nephews often spent weekends at Arnett's home four or five years ago.
> 
> "Well, when we first got the phone call, we thought there's no way. You guys got the wrong guy," she said. The Associated Press does not identify victims of sexual abuse or their families.
> 
> But then investigators showed her photos Arnett had allegedly taken of her son with a shirt and no pants.



That's it. No sleepovers if I have children.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 5, 2012)

Generel area yes. It's alarming how many Sex offenders live in such a concentration around this city. Especially child sex offenders.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 5, 2012)

Talking about raping, molesting and torturing children, then EATHING and KILLING them?


----------



## LesExit (Aug 5, 2012)

OH MY GOSH o.o I-I don't even know what to say. The fact that theres still tons of people out there doing this is ridiculous. I hope they all get caught...
gosh people will never surprise me


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 5, 2012)

4 of those sick bastards live close to me.


----------



## santanico (Aug 5, 2012)

I feel sick to my stomach.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2012)

Cannibalistic pedophiles. Fun.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> Red are child sex offenders...



Jesus christ mate, I don't even have half that amount where I live


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 5, 2012)

/Nebraska.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 5, 2012)

I...I don't know what I just read.


I have no words.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow.  All the horrors from the sauce aside, I'm glad the barb was cued on these pigs before they got their baby back ribs.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 5, 2012)

^ What the hell did you just say.

Barring that why the fuck am I being brought up in this thread.


----------



## drache (Aug 5, 2012)

Toroxus said:


> The youngest sex offender on the registry is 11. Something to consider.


 
eh it's true that some end up on the registry that probably shouldn't be there but most deserve to be there


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 5, 2012)

Bioness said:


> ^ What the hell did you just say.
> 
> Barring that why the fuck am I being brought up in this thread.



I don't know.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 5, 2012)

Christ, it makes you sometimes want to shut down the internet if it means sickos are going to abuse it.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 5, 2012)

Bioness said:


> ^ What the hell did you just say.



Eh, I thought it was a creative way to repeat what was said in the thread multiple times already.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Aug 5, 2012)

KILL THEM

OK. I got that out of my system. 

Kill them..




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cannibalistic pedophiles. Fun.



Just when you thought being a p*d*p**** or cannibal by itself was bad enough. They just had to combine them both to make a whole new breed of abomination.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 5, 2012)

ImperatorMortis said:


> KILL THEM
> 
> OK. I got that out of my system.
> 
> Kill them..



You fit your sig oddly well.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Aug 5, 2012)

Darthgrim said:


> You fit your sig oddly well.



Thank you. I think? 

On Topic: So yeah, if I ever have kids I'm going to be over protective as fuck until they're 21.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 5, 2012)

ImperatorMortis said:


> Thank you. I think?
> 
> On Topic: So yeah, if I ever have kids I'm going to be over protective as fuck until they're 21.



Talking about Gamzee. 

But yeah this is off topic.


----------



## Ice (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## ImperatorMortis (Aug 5, 2012)

Darthgrim said:


> Talking about Gamzee.



Ah. I get it.


----------



## TSC (Aug 5, 2012)

about that website where you can find pedos in your area, if red is child molesters etc what does the other color boxes stand for like green, yellow, and blue?


----------



## Kusa (Aug 5, 2012)

This can be just a bad joke.The fuck this can't be real.How the fuck can there be so fucking evil disgusting son of bitches ?Damn it this is so


----------



## Gino (Aug 5, 2012)

.........

And even then there's people out there much worse than these folks the world is an interesting place.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Aug 5, 2012)

Bioness said:


> ^ What the hell did you just say.
> 
> Barring that why the fuck am I being brought up in this thread.



Because of the way you talk about pedophiles.


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Aug 5, 2012)

This is too sad, times like this I really wish death on someone, at least complete isolation, I dunno I just can't think of a punishment good enough for people like that, why do those people get off on stuff like that. I mean this is beyond crazy, I am fine with people like lolis or something but to do that to real, innocent children and going beyond molesting them but brutally murdering and then eating them... I hope those assholes get what they deserve.


----------



## Zeit (Aug 5, 2012)

This goes so far beyond sickening/enraging I'm actually oddly numb about it, as if I can't properly process that this is a real story. The depravity that people can reach really does leave me in disbelief.

To those complaining they only got 18 years, don't worry, unless they're being locked away in solitary for every second of every day they'll never make it out. All it takes is one person finding out what they've been convicted of and they're dead.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 5, 2012)

It pains me to think that these sick fucks (when) convicted, will be getting lodging and meals at the expense of taxpayers.

They surely don't deserve such niceties.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 5, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> It pains me to think that these sick fucks (when) convicted, will be getting lodging and meals at the expense of taxpayers.
> 
> They surely don't deserve such niceties.



These type of people can tend to sometimes magically dissappear in the prison system. The concept of "even evil has standards" can apply, these people would disgust many of the inmates which should say something.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes, kiddy rapists are the bottom of the barrel even there, although such knowledge might put the prison wards on higher alert for their...ahem...safety.


----------



## ninjaneko (Aug 5, 2012)

TSC said:


> about that website where you can find pedos in your area, if red is child molesters etc what does the other color boxes stand for like green, yellow, and blue?


Click the Map Legend tab:

Red = Offense Against Children
Yellow = Rape
Blue = Sexual Battery
Green = Other Offense
Box with X/looks light purple zoomed out = school/park/etc.


Only one offender on the other side of my neighborhood (convicted of forcible sodomy ). My immediate neighborhood is pretty spotless, but one block away... 5 child offenders, 4 rapes, and 3 "other" sexual offenses. One major block about twenty minutes away has 7 red squares in it.... 

Personally, I'm more concerned with the rapes (at least half of which are first degree - interestingly, the one second degree rapist is a woman) since that's more likely to affect me, but it's interesting how the reds are mostly clustered around the same areas. Maybe their offender status makes finding living arrangements difficult?

Of course, these are only convicted individuals; it doesn't tell you anything about their situations/cases, and says nothing of the number of unknown or unconvicted rapists. 

This is why I don't go to the lake by myself, or unarmed, or at night.


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Aug 5, 2012)

Gotta love how they were connected to numerous child support groups before they were found out. Sick fucks.



Spartan1337 said:


> It truly is. These guys aren't just typical run of the mill pedophiles who merely molest children. They're highly disturbed individuals who need to be kept from society no matter what.



Does the same not apply to pedophiles now?


----------



## TSC (Aug 5, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> Click the Map Legend tab:
> 
> Red = Offense Against Children
> Yellow = Rape
> ...



Thanks. but i noticed there is a dark red and bright red. is there a difference between the two?


looking back, we don't have many offenses around where I live(northern NJ) except NYC but they always had criminals so that's a given lol.


----------



## DremolitoX (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm amazed at some of the crazy CSI shit that actually goes on.

They identified a specific hotel room in the whole country just by the furniture?

Or identified the people who bought some obscure ass sweater??

I'm glad these people are on the tails of these evil fucks.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 5, 2012)

It goes to show you how we should be grateful for our justice system.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 5, 2012)

Jesus christ all of them need a bullet sick fucks like them can't be helped.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 5, 2012)

> In excerpts of an online chat between Arnett and Brown from 2011, the two men appear to be discussing their desire to cook a child for Easter.
> 
> "he would make a fine Easter feast," Arnett says.
> 
> "yes, his thighs and butt cheeks would be fantastic for Easter," Brown responds.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 5, 2012)

disgusting, sick, revolting.....


----------



## On and On (Aug 5, 2012)

Unsurprising  Child abuse networks aren't unheard of, even on an international scale.


This shit was straight out of Law and Order: SVU though. Hopefully they didn't eat any kids  Not that raping them is okay either, but the latter is more unnerving


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2012)

On and On said:


> Unsurprising  Child abuse networks aren't unheard of, even on an international scale.
> 
> This shit was straight out of Law and Order: SVU though


Or some Law & Order Food Network derivative.


----------



## HolyHands (Aug 5, 2012)

Don't know why they don't just lock them up for life. They're obviously beyond help from the way they gleefully describe eating kids. No redemption for people like this.


----------



## Karsh (Aug 5, 2012)

Having raped and/or molested children is the worst of the worst, talking about eating them does not in any way whatsoever make me think "oh well AT LEAST they didn't eat them!"
jesus

imagine if one of these monsters hadn't sent that picture to a cop by accident, who knows how many of these people are still out there doing the same to poor children

no wonder so many people are fucked up


----------



## James Bond (Aug 5, 2012)

Send them to the toughest prison in the world and make sure the inmates know their crimes and just wait for the fireworks.


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 5, 2012)

Kill them. Public execution.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 5, 2012)

DremolitoX said:


> I'm amazed at some of the crazy CSI shit that actually goes on.
> 
> They identified a specific hotel room in the whole country just by the furniture?
> 
> Or identified the people who bought some obscure ass sweater??





They look at the header data of the image file which often contains the GPS coordinates of where the picture was taken and other data.  Smartphones and some cameras automatically log the GPS location data of every picture you take.

You can't see it with the naked eye, but home printers leave a unique ID code on every page printed that could be traced back to the printer the document was created on.

There are a lot of failsafes and hidden tracking built into devices we use on a daily basis.  

If you're a criminal who still believes glocks are made of plastic enabling them to sneak past a metal detector, & don't know these basic things, its very easy for you to get caught...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 5, 2012)

I say make them cell mates with serial rapists.


----------



## EJ (Aug 5, 2012)

^ I think they should be tortured as well.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 5, 2012)

Flow said:


> ^ I think they should be tortured as well.



Have 5 serial rapist to 1 of them per cell. No lube.


----------



## EJ (Aug 5, 2012)

No, no serial rapist.

Just beat constantly by the guards.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 5, 2012)

Flow said:


> No, no serial rapist.
> 
> Just beat constantly by the guards.



I just believe in an eye for an eye.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 5, 2012)

As sick as they are. Breaching their rights, and even torturing them makes you just as inhumane as they are. We live in modern society, jail is the consequence for their action. Torturing them would be trying to counter a wrong with a wrong. Speaking of their sentences they aren't near what they should be I am willing to bet.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 5, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I just believe in an eye for an eye.



An eye for an eye makes the world blind.


----------



## EJ (Aug 5, 2012)

shhhhhh



Danger Doom said:


> I just believe in an eye for an eye.



No, then the serial rapist will be able to indulge their pleasures into something.

Just have them get beat severely by the guards...well....they are going to get beat regardless when the inmates find out what they are in for.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 5, 2012)

The problem with any justice system now a days even in solitary, they are still getting 3 meals a day and the punishment still doesnt fit the crime. Maybe should go back to prison farms? 




Flow said:


> shhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fine you win this time .


----------



## EJ (Aug 5, 2012)

The inmates will find out eventually what they are in for, or will sense weakness in them. 

They will destroy them mentally, and physically. Not that they aren't already fucked up mentally.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 5, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> The problem with any justice system now a days even in solitary, they are still getting 3 meals a day and the punishment still doesnt fit the crime. Maybe should go back to prison farms?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly they are still human, and they have to be treated as such no matter what their offense is. We may not like their crime, but we can't punish them more than they will be by being confined to prison. Death penalties are inhumane, as well as cruel and unusual.


----------



## Fojos (Aug 5, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Do you think there weren't humans like this in the past? Humans like this always existed and will always exist, unfortunately...




It happens in the rest of the animal kingdom as well. So it's not like it's unique for humans.



drache said:


> eh it's true that some end up on the registry  that probably shouldn't be there but most deserve to be there



Many of the people with charges are guys who had sex with their  two-three years younger girlfriends (17-19 etc). Not all of them are,  but more than you'd think.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 5, 2012)

It would suck to be the defense attorney for these people. Having to defend such demons


----------



## Stalin (Aug 5, 2012)

Fojos said:


> Many of the people with charges are guys who had sex with their  two-three years younger girlfriends (17-19 etc). Not all of them are,  but more than you'd think.



How can we advocate the fixing of the flaw?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah pretty sure anyone defending this case is either a rookie just wetting his feet with the court system or some guy who's going to be having a really fucking bad day.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 5, 2012)

Well, someone has to do it, even when its unbearable.


----------



## Fojos (Aug 5, 2012)

Stalin said:


> How can we advocate the fixing of the flaw?



Well, by having a jury that isn't completely retarded going with religious values? Could be a start.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 5, 2012)

Fojos said:


> Well, by having a jury that isn't completely retarded going with religious values? Could be a start.



In America?


----------



## CrimsonRex (Aug 5, 2012)

*I still don't want to live on this planet.*


----------



## Vicious (Aug 5, 2012)

Disgusting. 

Also..

My old city


I'm not surprised, Stockton is one of the worst, if not the worse for crime. I even known someone who raped his little cousin - that fucking pig went straight to prison. The new city I live in barely has any.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 5, 2012)

Fojos said:


> Well, by having a jury that isn't completely retarded going with religious values? Could be a start.



I don't this one doesn't have to with religion this time. It sounds like to me an overreaction to pedophilia.


----------



## drache (Aug 5, 2012)

DremolitoX said:


> I'm amazed at some of the crazy CSI shit that actually goes on.
> 
> They identified a specific hotel room in the whole country just by the furniture?
> 
> ...



never underestimate investigators especially those working the child cases 



Erio Touwa said:


> As sick as they are. Breaching their rights, and even torturing them makes you just as inhumane as they are. We live in modern society, jail is the consequence for their action. Torturing them would be trying to counter a wrong with a wrong. Speaking of their sentences they aren't near what they should be I am willing to bet.



doesn't matter the fact is things will happen to them simply because even criminals have a point at which they will not cross and these 'men' crossed that line

I am not happy about that but neither am I sad



Fojos said:


> It happens in the rest of the animal kingdom as well. So it's not like it's unique for humans.
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the people with charges are guys who had sex with their  two-three years younger girlfriends (17-19 etc). Not all of them are,  but more than you'd think.



oh I know but still my point stands


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 6, 2012)

Stalin said:


> I don't this one doesn't have to with religion this time. It sounds like *to me an overreaction to pedophilia*.



More like a misunderstanding on what it actually is. I don't how it got this bad, but a lot of people nowadays consider just a _17 year old_ a child. I kinda blame date line To catch a predator, for this. Although they did catch some true sexual predators, they _also_ caught men whose preference is at least well developed(At least age 14-15+) teenagers. This caused a misunderstanding to Americans watching the show into thinking that pretty much any man willing to have sex with a teenager is a perverse sexual deviant.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 6, 2012)

well it is pretty fucking wrong for an older guy to go after young or middle teenagers, that is absolutely some predatory disgusting bullshit. i dunno if you can call it pedophilia, but it's wrong for the same reasons, its not truly a consensual equal relationship


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> More like a misunderstanding on what it actually is. I don't how it got this bad, but a lot of people nowadays consider just a _17 year old_ a child. I kinda blame date line To catch a predator, for this. Although they did catch some true sexual predators, they _also_ caught men whose preference is at least well developed(At least age 14-15+) teenagers. This caused a misunderstanding to Americans watching the show into thinking that pretty much any man willing to have sex with a teenager is a perverse sexual deviant.


You mean they caught people breaking federal and local law? Yeah.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 6, 2012)

What the fuck is wrong with people?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Jimnast (Aug 6, 2012)

Two government cover ups where this kind of child porn and child sacrifice went all the way up to the white house, heads of police etc... in America and the same thing in belgium. 

These are not conspiracy stories, this is fact, police officers and lawyers who worked on these cases testify to their evidence disappearing, having been sent into their respective police departments and the evidence later disappeared. 

Multiple witnesses/victims of the abuses being ridiculed and threatened by the FBI/police.  Enjoy, these psychopaths don't only work in care centers, they run your country, all over the world.  


Larry King


Marc Dutroux


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 6, 2012)

sick absolutely sick.
I hope they get what they deserve those sick bastards.


----------



## Doge (Aug 6, 2012)

ThoraxeRMG said:


> *I still don't want to live on this planet.*



I got that feeling when I learned Adolph Hitler murdered 6 million Jews and conducted human experiments without anesthesia.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 6, 2012)

The oldest victim was four.

What the fuck.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 6, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> More like a misunderstanding on what it actually is. I don't how it got this bad, but a lot of people nowadays consider just a _17 year old_ a child. I kinda blame date line To catch a predator, for this. Although they did catch some true sexual predators, they _also_ caught men whose preference is at least well developed(At least age 14-15+) teenagers. This caused a misunderstanding to Americans watching the show into thinking that pretty much any man willing to have sex with a teenager is a perverse sexual deviant.



I blame people for not being able to think on their own and looking to another source on their morality. Especially true in the US a lot of desc ions made about what's right or wrong are made by Christians who are fueled by the word of their bible, and don't think critically for themselves about such things. Thus potentially ruining someone's life forever. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You mean they caught people breaking federal and local law? Yeah.



Tell me Cardboard I as a 19 year old cannot legally have sex with a 16 year old in some parts of the US. But 3 years later when she is 19 and I am 22 what will have changed? It would still be the same age gap and no significant progression of years. Because it is a law does mean it's correct. Segregation was a law and we saw how that turned out.


----------



## EJ (Aug 6, 2012)

Because if you're 19 and wanting to fuck a 14 year old little kid whose hormones are out of control, then you're pathetic.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 6, 2012)

First of all who said anything about 14 year olds? Anyway there is no logical answer to my question, just those who will reply with some convoluted sense of morals.


----------



## EJ (Aug 6, 2012)

So do you think it's ok for a 30 year old to have sex with a 14 year old who "comprehends" sex?

Just curios.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 6, 2012)

No if you noticed my example is a 3 year age difference. The two in question would be born in the same generation. A 30 year old with a 14 year old is something entirely different, and it would be very possible that the 30 year old has some kind of power, and is using their position to get what they want from the 14 year, solicitation if you will. I see nothing wrong  with two individuals from the same age group, or generation interacting together. Though that brings up a grey area where I technically said those of different generations shouldn't interact which is not intended, but definitely within reason.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 6, 2012)

You have to look at the age gap Wolf (that is what I will be calling you from now on. Deal with it.)

I say a 12-14 years old wanting to have sex with a 19 year old is definitely wrong. Yes it also makes the 19 yearr look pathetic.


----------



## EJ (Aug 6, 2012)

@Erio Touwa 

The problem with your generalization of an age group is, children/teenagers mentally are not the same and are still developing. 

Hence, the rightfully placed "Don't screw another person two years younger than you" is implemented by others in school, and the 16 age cut off.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 6, 2012)

Flow said:


> @Erio Touwa
> 
> The problem with your generalization of an age group is, children/teenagers mentally are not the same and are still developing.
> 
> Hence, the rightfully placed "Don't screw another person two years younger than you" is implemented by others in school, and the 16 age cut off.



I did say within reason... But with us on the older spectrum of teenagers you can't really say don't mess with someone two years younger than you. In my case that would be 17, which are fully capable of understanding these types of things. As most 16 year olds are mature enough to understand and handle the topic of sex, and understand the consequences of not being safe. Obviously younger teens 13-15 may not be mature enough to handle it. But I am unsure witht he current trends of people maturing faster than my generation did.


----------



## EJ (Aug 6, 2012)

Though saying this, I don't think it's as bad as a 40 year old wanting to have sex with a 14 year old.


----------



## EJ (Aug 6, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> I did say within reason... But with us on the older spectrum of teenagers you can"t really say don't mess with someone two years younger than you.



Yes, I can. 




> In my case that would be 17, which are fully capable of understanding these types of things.




16 is the legal age limit in a lot of areas, though I still don't think it's alright for a 30 year old wanting to screw a 16 year old.



> As most 16 year olds are mature enough to understand and handle the topic of sex, and understand the consequences of not being safe.



Riiight, which is why we have so many teen pregnancies, rape charges made by teens for getting drunk. 

Partly that's another topic, but it still holds a point. 



> Obviously younger teens 13-15 may not be mature enough to handle it. But I am unsure witht he current trends of people maturing faster than my generation did.




If you don't know, then don't speak out right for it. The quote above this one is a generalization btw.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 6, 2012)

Flow said:


> Though saying this, I don't think it's as bad as a 40 year old wanting to have sex with a 14 year old.



That is what I'd find sick. A 40 year old could have children older than a 14 year old or hell even older than I am.


----------



## The CybaSnipa (Aug 6, 2012)

Other than the fact that this is fucked up in all aspects...WHAT THE FUCK IS APPEALING ABOUT FUCKING A BABY?!?! I MEAN...HOW FUCKING DESPERATE ARE YOU THAT YOU TURN TO BABIES!?!?!

Good grief...forever alone fuck-tards gone mental.. >.>


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 6, 2012)

I got no reaction for this article given. Truly beyond sickening. = |


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 6, 2012)

> Massachusetts U.S. Attorney Carmen Ortiz, whose office prosecuted  Diduca, said the demand for photos of sexual assaults of young children,  including babies and toddlers, has increased sharply in recent years.



To me this is the most disturbing part of the story.  I wonder what it is that is making more and more people turn to pedophilia.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 6, 2012)

I honestly never want to find out.


----------



## EJ (Aug 6, 2012)

Weird stuff like loli probably contributes to it.


----------



## The CybaSnipa (Aug 6, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> To me this is the most disturbing part of the story.  I wonder what it is that is making more and more people turn to pedophilia.




During some officer training for the Army they also mentioned this was a big thing you had to watch out for in soldiers....that itself made me pissed off.

Like, what the hell do you find appealing about a crying pooping baby? WTF Go get some whore at least....Jeezz


----------



## On and On (Aug 6, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> More like a misunderstanding on what it actually is. I don't how it got this bad, but a lot of people nowadays consider just a _17 year old_ a child. I kinda blame date line To catch a predator, for this. Although they did catch some true sexual predators, they _also_ caught men whose preference is at least well developed(At least age 14-15+) teenagers. This caused a misunderstanding to Americans watching the show into thinking that pretty much any man willing to have sex with a teenager is a perverse sexual deviant.



You are a perverse sexual deviant lol. The only people who fuck people who aren't even legal adults are people who can't get any from people their age because they're not gonna put up with that shit, duh.



Jimnast said:


> Two government cover ups where this kind of child porn and child sacrifice went all the way up to the white house, heads of police etc... in America and the same thing in belgium.
> 
> These are not conspiracy stories, this is fact, police officers and lawyers who worked on these cases testify to their evidence disappearing, having been sent into their respective police departments and the evidence later disappeared.
> 
> ...



Someone goes to the same website I do  The Dutroux Affair is -particularly- disturbing, but the Franklin Affair has some of the best quotes.



Erio Touwa said:


> I blame people for not being able to think on their own and looking to another source on their morality. Especially true in the US a lot of desc ions made about what's right or wrong are made by Christians who are fueled by the word of their bible, and don't think critically for themselves about such things. Thus potentially ruining someone's life forever.
> 
> Tell me Cardboard I as a 19 year old cannot legally have sex with a 16 year old in some parts of the US. But 3 years later when she is 19 and I am 22 what will have changed? It would still be the same age gap and no significant progression of years. Because it is a law does mean it's correct. Segregation was a law and we saw how that turned out.



Bitch please, there is a -massive- difference in the mindset of a 16 year old to a 19 year old.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Aug 6, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> Death penalties are inhumane, as well as cruel and unusual.



What they've done is inhumane. Death for them is well deserved. 

Just because these people are humans why is it wrong to kill them for committing a heinous crime?

If a dog goes crazy, and starts attacking people vets/authorities will usually have them put down. 

Considering the things they've done. Why is it that these people deserve to live more than a dog would?

I usually complain that the people in this world are too cruel, but there are some people who are too kind.




Tsukiyomi said:


> To me this is the most disturbing part of the story.  I wonder what it is that is making more and more people turn to pedophilia.



I'm sure I'll be flamed for this, but maybe Loli, and Shota stuff? It mean its pretty common, and sort of glamorizes that kind of thing. 

Though this is just an assumption.


----------



## Fojos (Aug 6, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> well it is pretty fucking wrong for an older guy to go after young or middle teenagers, that is absolutely some predatory disgusting bullshit. i dunno if you can call it pedophilia, but it's wrong for the same reasons, its not truly a consensual equal relationship



That's why it's legal in other countries. I mean, the U.S has all the answers for what's supposed to be correct, right? Being attracted to someone who's gone through puberty is only natural (if said person is attractive).



Tsukiyomi said:


> To me this is the most disturbing part of the  story.  I wonder what it is that is making more and more people turn to  pedophilia.



It's not more common. The difference is you hear more about it. It's  also easier to catch them these days because of videos and easily shared  material.




On and On said:


> Bitch please, there is a -massive- difference in the mindset of a 16 year old to a 19 year old.



Individuals are different, don't be an idiot. There's usually a massive  difference between someone who's 20 years old and 25 years old as well.

Heck, there's usually a massive difference in people of the same age.


----------



## butcher50 (Aug 6, 2012)

^ it's all relative anyway, but it wouldn't hurt to obey the legal protocols in these matters (in the current country you live in) now would it ?

if the courthouse says that a 16 year old and 30 year old don't mix then they don't mix.


----------



## rac585 (Aug 6, 2012)

there are some sick people in this world.


----------



## HolyHands (Aug 6, 2012)

ImperatorMortis said:


> I'm sure I'll be flamed for this, but maybe Loli, and Shota stuff? It mean its pretty common, and sort of glamorizes that kind of thing.
> 
> Though this is just an assumption.



I doubt that, since I almost never see hardcore anime fans go from lolicon/shotacon to talking about wanting to see babies get eaten. 

My personal guess is that the whole focus on social media has made stuff like this go on the rise. Social websites like Facebook and Reddit have exploded in popularity over the years, so I don't think it's unreasonable to assume that social communities dedicated to illegal material are on the rise as well. More people being internet-aware also means more sickos being internet-aware as well.


----------



## On and On (Aug 6, 2012)

Fojos said:


> Individuals are different, don't be an idiot. There's usually a massive  difference between someone who's 20 years old and 25 years old as well.
> 
> Heck, there's usually a massive difference in people of the same age.



And? Just because a teenager may "have the mind of an adult" doesn't mean they're an adult.

Allowing adults to have sex with people who aren't even legal adults is just fucking stupid. People already want to grow up fast anyway, that shit certainly doesn't help.

The only people not-adult-teens should be fucking are other not-adult-teens.


----------



## AsunA (Aug 7, 2012)

Robert M. should be sentenced for life, but according to Dutch laws... he can't  Dutch law is the weirdest thing ever...

Did anyone mention that we have p*d*p**** Party up and running?


----------



## lazer (Aug 7, 2012)

Gin said:


> Can't even bring myself to read the entire article right now.   Sickening.



Me too, i stopped reading after the child cannibalism. I would like someone to argue against the death penalty for people who rape and eat children.


----------

